# Friends from Greece



## ironman007 (Jul 6, 2011)

Hello . How are you ? i am going to visit Greece and Islands after 10 days and i want like to meet with some people there . it is interesting for me to have friends from every where ))))) i will visit the following cities : 
Athens 
Mykonos
Patmos
Rhodes
Heraklio 
Santorini
i am looking for the reply from all )))))))))


----------



## ironman007 (Jul 6, 2011)

56 views and no one reply (((((


----------



## tpebop (Nov 2, 2009)

If you are going to all those places in 10 days you will not have time to meet anyone


----------



## ironman007 (Jul 6, 2011)

why ? the cruise trip will stop at each island about 6 or 7 hours and i think it is enough time to meet with some people because i did not before and it was so nice experience


----------



## priggipisa (Mar 8, 2010)

ironman007 said:


> Hello . How are you ? i am going to visit Greece and Islands after 10 days and i want like to meet with some people there . it is interesting for me to have friends from every where ))))) i will visit the following cities :
> Athens
> Mykonos
> Patmos
> ...



I viewed, but didn't reply because I live in Thessaloniki! Though have fun on your trip, but it does sound busy!


----------

